# 6.4 Power Stroke Hissing Noise



## jbell36

i have a 6.4 with 112,000 miles on it and about a month ago i felt like i heard more of a hissing noise coming from it when i was coming out of my house and it was just at idle...yesterday i had a guy look at it real quick and he said he thinks it's an exhaust leak, possibly something with the turbo...haven't noticed much of a loss of power but it does seem louder when you pop the hood and listen to it, it also seemed like there were quite a bit of fumes up there...any other ideas or is this something common with the 6.4?

i imagine my DPF filter is plugged up because it has never actually worked correctly, possible not helping the situation, so it's about time to delete and spartan tune...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Delete it and put on new intercooler boots along with turbos boots and go from there. It could be a down pipe leak also


----------



## Spool it up

jbell36;1544711 said:


> i have a 6.4 with 112,000 miles on it and about a month ago i felt like i heard more of a hissing noise coming from it when i was coming out of my house and it was just at idle...yesterday i had a guy look at it real quick and he said he thinks it's an exhaust leak, possibly something with the turbo...haven't noticed much of a loss of power but it does seem louder when you pop the hood and listen to it, it also seemed like there were quite a bit of fumes up there...any other ideas or is this something common with the 6.4?
> 
> i imagine my DPF filter is plugged up because it has never actually worked correctly, possible not helping the situation, so it's about time to delete and spartan tune...


is it modded in any way ? if you have the SCT tuner you can check the obd port for codes . sounds to me like an exhaust/turbo issue . check all clamps before and after turbos , should be two on that model .


----------



## jbell36

it's all stock right now...going to be doing the spartan tune, maybe sooner than later now...i'm not real familiar with piping tho...there are kits that offer turbo back pipe or simply down pipe back, which is better? they are both offered in 4 or 5"...if there is a hole in the down pipe i will probably go ahead and get the whole package (that also includes the egr delete and intake) and swap everything out...those packages can get very pricey tho, almost $2,000 for the entire kit...thoughts on this?


----------



## Spool it up

jbell36;1545300 said:


> it's all stock right now...going to be doing the spartan tune, maybe sooner than later now...i'm not real familiar with piping tho...there are kits that offer turbo back pipe or simply down pipe back, both available in 4" or 5," which is better?...if there is a hole in the down pipe i will probably go ahead and get the whole package (that also includes the egr delete and intake) and swap everything out...those packages can get very pricey tho, almost $2,000 for the entire kit...thoughts on this?


for about 2500 you can have a race truck that runs 15's . You'll need an SCT tuner with custom tunes , AFE Cold Air Intake and Magnaflo 5'' Stainless steel exhaust .

Dont stop there , ARP headstuds are like 500 w/o installation so it'll be bulletproof when you tickle the skinny pedal .You'll have them twin screws whisling dixie. 
http://innovativediesel.com/c-75806-diesel-products-ford-6-4l-powerstroke-2008-2010.html


----------



## Evil PSD

Are you gettin exhaust smell in the truck? Check the up pipes they tend to crack Thumbs Up


----------



## jbell36

not familiar with the up pipes...i will check that out


----------



## jmac5058

Did you have the truck last winter and it was diffrent ? It sounds to me its part of the cold warm up cycle . It closes something to help put load to the motor to aid warmup , Iv never owned a 6.4 but have had a fue 7.3s and a 6.0 that did that.


----------



## jbell36

jmac5058;1546252 said:


> Did you have the truck last winter and it was diffrent ? It sounds to me its part of the cold warm up cycle . It closes something to help put load to the motor to aid warmup , Iv never owned a 6.4 but have had a fue 7.3s and a 6.0 that did that.


it's not that but that is a very good diagnosis to be honest, i prob wouldn't have thought of that especially for not owning a 6.4...yes, i've had the truck since 2010 so i know what it sounds like at high idle...it's definitely something with exhaust, it's looking like the down pipe from what we can see so far...it's simply just a higher flow of air, no other noise, and it reflects off the ground which amplifies the issue...it is a job 1 truck and it does look like these had that issue with the down pipe after doing a lot of research on it last night


----------



## Spool it up

do you have access to an _(obd) on board diagnosis_ scanner? most manual tuners can check if any codes are popping up . If so I can decipher the codes and tell you .


----------



## FISHERBOY

powerstrokehelp.com, or check out his youtube channel, he has a lot of videos about powerstrokes. the dpf is crap, if its clogged the engine will go into regen, and on the down stroke it puts fuel in 7-8 cylinders, and that damn heat goes right into the turbo


----------



## MR. Elite

Wat it sounds as tho ur hearing is an up pipe bellow... Have U checked ur turbo up pipe?? (the flex pipe) they r very prone to going bad around the flex joint, witch ends up with a minor crack in it usually that tends 2 result in a unusual or higher pitched whistling sound. 
Usually the driver side flex pipe is the 1 that U get more of a whistle from.. My buddy was building the **** outta his 08' n actually had this exact problem, his cure was (jus upgrade!) lol thats his answer to everything!!


----------



## MR. Elite

Another GREAT investment for ANY powerstroke is a scanguageII! Keeps tabs on any and all sensors in the engine! Very cost effective upgrade, runs roughly bout $160ish from auto zone


----------



## Spool it up

Spool it up;1546408 said:


> do you have access to an _(obd) on board diagnosis_ scanner? most manual tuners can check if any codes are popping up . If so I can decipher the codes and tell you .


echo's .


----------



## jbell36

i ordered the entire kit from spartan today...and it was only $2,000!!!(sarcasm)...if the truck throws a code will the spartan dashdaq be able to tell me what's going on? to put it simply, is it basically a OBD scanner?

also, there is no high pitch noise or anything...it basically sounds like turbo on steroids, like as if i spooled up the turbo and it never spooled back down, only the truck was at idle...it's just sounds like a rush of air, didn't look at it for very long but couldn't find/feel any air anywhere...it's just loud outside of the truck and when you pop the hook


----------



## Spool it up

dont know much about spartan . were not talking a "chip" tune . SCT is the best on the market and the least amount one goes for 650 with 3 custom tunes and diagnoses codes.

speak to Eric the owner at ....

http://innovativediesel.com/i-7825593-innovative-diesel-ford-6-7l-pre-programmed-sct-handheld.html

plug n play


----------



## Spool it up

Spool it up;1545309 said:


> for about 2500 you can have a race truck that runs 15's . You'll need an SCT tuner with custom tunes , AFE Cold Air Intake and Magnaflo 5'' Stainless steel exhaust .
> 
> Dont stop there , ARP headstuds are like 500 w/o installation so it'll be bulletproof when you tickle the skinny pedal .You'll have them twin screws whisling dixie.
> http://innovativediesel.com/c-75806-diesel-products-ford-6-4l-powerstroke-2008-2010.html


reminder .


----------



## jbell36

while doing research on the 6.4 tune/delete the consensus was spartan, hands down...therefore i didn't really consider anything else...i have definitely heard a lot about SCT specifically this Eric guy at Innovative though


----------



## MR. Elite

jbell36;1546492 said:


> i ordered the entire kit from spartan today...and it was only $2,000!!!(sarcasm)...if the truck throws a code will the spartan dashdaq be able to tell me what's going on? to put it simply, is it basically a OBD scanner?
> 
> also, there is no high pitch noise or anything...it basically sounds like turbo on steroids, like as if i spooled up the turbo and it never spooled back down, only the truck was at idle...it's just sounds like a rush of air, didn't look at it for very long but couldn't find/feel any air anywhere...it's just loud outside of the truck and when you pop the hook


Very good choice my friend!! Also U can always upgrade it down the road to the live wire if thats something U would like to do.? If U havent chosen a place for Ur custom tunes yet, as stated above deff. talk 2 Eric at Innovative GREAT guy 2 deal with and he knows his ****! 
As 4 the noise Ur hearing.. does is ever sound almost like a deep owl type sound in a hallway at times?? Or any noises of the sort when U spool up turbo n let off throttle completely, (jus coasting)???


----------



## Spool it up

MR. Elite;1546564 said:


> Very good choice my friend!! Also U can always upgrade it down the road to the live wire if thats something U would like to do.? If U havent chosen a place for Ur custom tunes yet, as stated above deff. talk 2 Eric at Innovative GREAT guy 2 deal with and he knows his ****!
> As 4 the noise Ur hearing.. does is ever sound almost like a deep owl type sound in a hallway at times?? Or any noises of the sort when U spool up turbo n let off throttle completely, (jus coasting)???


why not upgrade now ? why spend twice > just curious


----------



## jbell36

alright, so i'm confused as hell...not sure what you guys are talking about ordering custom tunes...i ordered the spartan package...doesn't that include any of the tunes they offer up to 350? maybe there's more to it than just telling the dashdaq or whatever what tune i am wanting to use and letting it download into my trucks computer...can you guys please elaborate? sorry if that's a stupid question as this is my first tuner...


----------



## 1rubbertrack

Should of went with H&S, more optoins, spartan is a good tuner though, dpf delete e.g.r blocker and tuned you will have a bad ass truck, could also be a back pressure sensor, good luck


----------



## Spool it up

jbell36;1546686 said:


> alright, so i'm confused as hell...not sure what you guys are talking about ordering custom tunes...i ordered the spartan package...doesn't that include any of the tunes they offer up to 350? maybe there's more to it than just telling the dashdaq or whatever what tune i am wanting to use and letting it download into my trucks computer...can you guys please elaborate? sorry if that's a stupid question as this is my first tuner...


*please read the whole post before the answer*

IDP Custom Tuning

Why custom tuning instead of generic pre-programmed units?

Off the shelf pre-programmed devices are built to include the minimal changes needed to accomplish some additional power and mileage. They only change the programming that is common between all the specific engines they are intended for. The pre-programmed tuners were built to be competitive with their class of products.

*INNOVATIVE vs. Standard

Our custom tunes take it to the next level. We change all the tables for the specific strategy of the truck, both engine and transmission. Diesel vehicles are much different than a gas vehicle. Manufacturers have hundreds of codes for these trucks, which are released almost monthly and distributed by the Ford dealerships as recalls or reflashes. There are fixes and updates for cold starts, emissions, mileage, and safety/reliabilty for electronics and hard parts. It's impossible for the generic devices to incorporate all these changes, since they are on the shelf or in a warehouse. Even the online updates won't cover all the necessary changes, due to the amount of effort required to keep up with each vehicle and not having the detail to program each code seperately. We build the program for your specific code and include all the updates from Ford, as well as the hundreds of extra changes we make over the generic. This all helps reliability, drivability, economy, and power*


----------



## MR. Elite

Spool it up;1546612 said:


> why not upgrade now ? why spend twice > just curious


I actually miss read the post.. I thought Ur post was his, stating (That the OP had already ordered the SCT Handheld) But was actually the spartan.. Im not very familiar with the spartan products, Yet I have heard a TON of good reviews in them! 
But to field Ur reply... I see a lot of new comers 2 the diesel world, like to start out with the handheld units, N I see it more n more often that many people that get the handhelds later come to realize that Its much more convenient and safer to B able 2 monitor everything.. and then they tend to upgrade 2 the live wire since it has real time sensor monitoring in the screen. Thats really the main reason I suggested it that way, Yet I do believe 1 of the spartans tuners have pretty much the same set up design (screen) and sensor monitoring aspects as the Livewire. 
Also.... Im a lil partial 2 the SCT products and of course the Livewire.... Witch I actually have sitting in my shop ready to get tunes installed and set up in my 06'...LOL


----------



## Spool it up

MR. Elite;1546935 said:


> I actually miss read the post.. I thought Ur post was his, stating (That the OP had already ordered the SCT Handheld) But was actually the spartan.. Im not very familiar with the spartan products, Yet I have heard a TON of good reviews in them!
> But to field Ur reply... I see a lot of new comers 2 the diesel world, like to start out with the handheld units, N I see it more n more often that many people that get the handhelds later come to realize that Its much more convenient and safer to B able 2 monitor everything.. and then they tend to upgrade 2 the live wire since it has real time sensor monitoring in the screen. Thats really the main reason I suggested it that way, Yet I do believe 1 of the spartans tuners have pretty much the same set up design (screen) and sensor monitoring aspects as the Livewire.
> Also.... Im a lil partial 2 the SCT products and of course the Livewire.... Witch I actually have sitting in my shop ready to get tunes installed and set up in my 06'...LOL


ever see a 7300 pound reg cab 6.0 liter run 10's ?
call Eric at Innovative


----------



## MR. Elite

Spool it up;1546990 said:


> ever see a 7300 pound reg cab 6.0 liter run 10's ?
> call Eric at Innovative


LoL Thats that sivler truck of theres... I believe?? That thing is insane!
I love the exhaust placement.. just above the tire on psss. side if I remember correctly!?
Triple turbo threat!! 1 BAD machine!!


----------



## Spool it up

MR. Elite;1547295 said:


> LoL Thats that sivler truck of theres... I believe?? That thing is insane!
> I love the exhaust placement.. just above the tire on psss. side if I remember correctly!?
> Triple turbo threat!! 1 BAD machine!!


one stack jack


----------



## jbell36

question fellas, one of my brothers friends has a 2011 BMW 535xi and he was over for christmas today and was saying it's fast as hell...that i don't doubt, BUT do you guys think my truck, after heavily modded, could beat his on the 275 Spartan tune?


----------



## Spool it up

jbell36;1547528 said:


> question fellas, one of my brothers friends has a 2011 BMW 535xi and he was over for christmas today and was saying it's fast as hell...that i don't doubt, BUT do you guys think my truck, after heavily modded, could beat his on the 275 Spartan tune?


*heavily *modded means 10 grand . and you will give him a run for his money .


----------



## jbell36

Spool it up;1547534 said:


> *heavily *modded means 10 grand . and you will give him a run for his money .


very good point sir, i thought about that after i posted it, thanks for calling me out, i knew at least SOMEONE would haha...but yes, i'm not sure what to think, because i would weigh just about twice as much, but i would also have twice as much HP, and more torque obviously...


----------



## Spool it up

you'd be surprized what a modded 7300 lb. diesel pick em up truck vs most stock cars would do . and you'll get to bust a healthy American black soot cloud (unspent fuel) when punchin it off the line into a rice burners face .:realmad:

them twin screws (turbos) could suck the toupe off a midget from across the street with a train like whistle screamin outta them 5'' Magnaflo's or stack/s

hope your neighbors understand , they'll know when your comin and going . :laughing:


----------



## jbell36

Spool it up;1547551 said:


> you'd be surprized what a modded 7300 lb. diesel pick em up truck vs most stock cars would do . and you'll get to bust a healthy American black soot cloud (unspent fuel) when punchin it off the line into a rice burners face .:realmad:
> 
> them twin screws (turbos) could suck the toupe off a midget from across the street with a train like whistle screamin outta them 5'' Magnaflo's or stack/s
> 
> hope your neighbors understand , they'll know when your comin and going . :laughing:


ha, funny you should mention that...i was at my gf's earlier and her brother has a modded duramax, he says his neighbors have told him they hear him from a mile away...not sure if that's their way of saying "**** you and your truck" or "love the truck bro!"


----------



## Dieselgeek

jbell36;1547528 said:


> question fellas, one of my brothers friends has a 2011 BMW 535xi and he was over for christmas today and was saying it's fast as hell...that i don't doubt, BUT do you guys think my truck, after heavily modded, could beat his on the 275 Spartan tune?


1/4 mile for the BMW is 14.1 sec @ 100 mph. Your 1/4 mile with Spartan tunes, dpf delete, intake will be low to mid 13's. Boosted 4wd launch, and you won't see the BMW again...

Head over to PowerstrokeArmy.com for more info...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

Here's a good video explaining the 6.4 and what happens because of the DPF....


----------

